
Ask HN: How to find remote freelance work for a graphic designer? - galenko
Short: my girlfriend is a good graphic designer, her account on Elance of 2 years got closed for no reason and now she doesn&#x27;t know  where to turn to.<p>Long: I&#x27;m a developer (I do everything from server management to psd to template to html to php to ruby etc), 6 years in office experience (London, Hoxton), around 4 years freelance. Since I started working freelance, I wanted to have a good designer as my go-to person, could find someone reliable and good enough for my standards. So I made my girlfriend who was always good at drawing (fresh out of uni with an unrelated masters at the time) learn photoshop, illustrator and a few other tools. She&#x27;s ace with vector graphics, her psd&#x2F;ai files are a pleasure to work with, she&#x27;s creative and intelligent (I&#x27;m biased, but seriously). I actually managed to pull it off and make her a good designer for a developer to work with.<p>This worked well for us, for the last 2 years, she would help me out when I needed her and find work via Elance when I didn&#x27;t need any design services.<p>In the last few months, I&#x27;ve been focusing more on optimising and reworking existing applications, making them faster and more efficient for my ongoing clients, so I haven&#x27;t needed a designer for a while and about a week ago, Elance closed her account out of the blue, her feedback was flawless, great ratings, top 10% on lots of tests. We tried emailing them a few times, but after googling and finding out that they just drop hordes of accounts from time to time we understood that it&#x27;s a complete waste of time.<p>So I ask you HN, where could I point her? I feel as a failed partner for having her change the course of her professional career and now seeing it come to a very abrupt stop.
======
DebasishPanda
Did she setup a portfolio site apart from Elance? If she got that then may be
post the link here, good designers are always in demand. Or provide a way for
people to contact her/you.

I'll check with our team's manager if he's looking for someone.

~~~
galenko
Hey, I wasn't sure how correct it would be to try and self-promote on HN, was
more looking for steps to take/routes to follow to help her on her way, but
here is her Behance:
[https://www.behance.net/mondesgate](https://www.behance.net/mondesgate) and
here is her email: yanakligule@gmail.com

